# Best Vendor for Tibor Reels



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

spc7669 said:


> I’m planning on buying two or three Tibors in the next few months. My local shop is not a dealer. Anyone have any suggestions of a good online store or local shop that will ship. I prefer not to do business with any of the big box outfits. Thanks for the help.


I’ve had great experiences with Stillwater Fly Shop and Reds Fly Shop. I called everyone looking for a Gulfstream and Reds came through for me.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

JBH said:


> I’ve had great experiences with Stillwater Fly Shop and Reds Fly Shop. I called everyone looking for a Gulfstream and Reds came through for me.


Thanks for the leads. I had looked at Reds but not Stillwater. I have to give mad props to Brandon at Tailwater Outfitters in Palm Harbor. He sent me a message two minutes after I posted and he’s working on getting me an Everglades. You can’t argue with somebody who actually wants your business. I’ll keep this updated on how everything goes.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

spc7669 said:


> I’m planning on buying two or three Tibors in the next few months. My local shop is not a dealer. Anyone have any suggestions of a good online store or local shop that will ship. I prefer not to do business with any of the big box outfits. Thanks for the help.


I'd call Ole Florida or 239 Flies also.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Fish Hawk. In Atlanta.They do the online or call them.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

I ordered mine from 239, they called the factory and had the nameplates and gorilla grips installed. 

I knew exactly what reels but was having trouble figuring out what rods I wanted to go with as the CC Pro-1 was being discontinued. Nick the owner spent a good 45 minutes with me over the phone going through the options and making sure what I wanted was in the shop to test cast.

Awesome customer service.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tailingpermit said:


> I ordered mine from 239, they called the factory and had the nameplates and gorilla grips installed.
> 
> I knew exactly what reels but was having trouble figuring out what rods I wanted to go with as the CC Pro-1 was being discontinued. Nick the owner spent a good 45 minutes with me over the phone going through the options and making sure what I wanted was in the shop to test cast.
> 
> Awesome customer service.


That’s what I’m looking for. I hope the deal with Brandon works out, but this thread could benefit some good vendors and people who appreciate customer service.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Madriver outfitters is great to deal with. They have a pretty good YouTube channel.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Another vote for The Fish Hawk in Atlanta. I’ve bought two from Gary.👍🏻


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Can’t go wrong with mad river outfitters or 239


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

239 all the way


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Never bought a reel from 239 but I did get two meridians and they were first class!


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

239 Flies. Their customer service is great.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I'll second (or third) for 239. I've bought a few things and it's been good. I also shop (locally and online) at Gordy & Sons in Houston (www.gordyandsons.com) . If you're ever in Houston, its worth the trip just to check out the store. Great group of guys


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Check out Mangrove Outfitters in Naples too. Shop I always go to when I make it down south.






Mangrove Outfitters Fly Fishing Shop


Mangrove Outfitters Fly Shop, the number one choice for fly fishing enthusiasts in Southwest Florida is your one stop shop for everything you'll need!




www.mangroveoutfitters.com


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

btpeck14 said:


> Check out Mangrove Outfitters in Naples too. Shop I always go to when I make it down south.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We appreciate that, and if OP has any questions feel free to reach out .


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Ole Florida - Prices are firm but they will throw in some free stuff.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

239 flies


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Gotta throw in a plug for Strikezone Fly Fishing in Jacksonville. Formerly known as Black Fly but the same dudes all still there and ship manager Andrew will take care of you. Was there today and they had a few Tibor's behind the glass


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Reelflyrod.com is the only place I have found that will let you use the coupons on Tibors. I've bought all mine there at 20% off. It is a brick and mortar store as well and the guys there are super helpful and good dudes. 

That being said, I don't have a local fly shop to support where I am.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Ole Florida. Closest to the source.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

2nd on The Fish Hawk in Atlanta!!

My wife bought me a Tibor Everglades as a wedding gift back in August. She knows next to nothing about fishing whatsoever. I sent her up to the Fish Hawk and Gary took the time to make sure she purchased the right reel (gold everglades, right hand retrieve,), had the name plate shipped straight to my house, and even made sure to get the right fly line spooled up for me. Class act plain and simple.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I appreciate all the replies. Brandon called me right on time this morning and sealed the deal on the Everglades. Honestly a great transaction with top notch communication via DM and phone.
It was really nice to see so many people supporting local shops. I saved all the shop names and locations in my phone so I can hit them up when I’m on the road.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Add Florida keys outfitters to your list. Especially if you’re in the keys.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

How many did Brandon have in stock?Was at The Hawk at lunch and Tibors getting thin. Also shimanos getting hard to find. Went in bass pro last week and reel counter looked empty. Not just computer chips for cars getting hard to obtain.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

He had to order it from Tibor because of the engraving I had done. I believe he has a bunch on the way that’ll be here in August. Hit him up via DM and he’ll get back with you quick.


----------



## Calusa (Feb 23, 2020)

i have a mint Gulfstream & a Riptide. both are married to Loomis rods. both are available if anyone is interested.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

@Calusa do you have to buy the rods also?


----------



## Calusa (Feb 23, 2020)

i really don't want to break up the combos. the rods are Loomis GLX 2 pc.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

flysalt060 said:


> How many did Brandon have in stock?Was at The Hawk at lunch and Tibors getting thin. Also shimanos getting hard to find. Went in bass pro last week and reel counter looked empty. Not just computer chips for cars getting hard to obtain.


Currently we have signatures: 5/6, 7/8, and 11/12 in stock. We had Billy Pates but those disappeared pretty quick, I have a left hand tarpon in stock currently. 









Search: 17 results found for "tibor"


Tailwater Outfitters is your go to tackle shop in Palm Harbor, Florida. We specialize in tackle and apparel that you need to have a successful day on the water. We carry Shimano, Penn, Daiwa, Nautilus, Waterworks-Lamson, G Loomis, Bull Bay, TFO, St. Croix, MirrOlure, Skinny Water Culture...




tailwateroutfitterspalmharbor.com





If you'd like me to enquire/order other reels I'd be happy to check for you! I'd also be happy to let you know when we get any specific reels in stock via dm. 

I am currently on vacation this week, but I'll be happy to get back to anyone with knowledge I have on reels.

Thanks guys!
Brandon


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

About a month or so ago, I got a Gulfstream from The Angling Company (Key West). The owners Kat & Nathaniel both hold world records and do a great job of rigging your reel. Kat gave me great advice and great customer service.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

Just an update. Got a custom everglades in and shipped out for @spc7669. I know a round of black everglades reels shipped out to most dealers. Others should be shipping to dealers by the end of the month. I have a few other customer orders I'm hoping to see soon. 

If you ever want to reach out about info on the reels feel free! I'll be happy to let you know what I have in stock or when I can get it!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Florida Keys outfitters


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

So my reel arrived today from Tailwater Outfitters. It was packaged really well and included a handwritten note from Brandon thanking me for my business. From start to finish he kept me up to date on the delivery times. So now, to answer my own thread, I would highly recommend Tailwater Outfitters if you are looking to buy a Tibor.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ordered a new Backcountry for my 7wt. I called Brandon on Friday, reel showed up today.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

So, again, the customer service was awesome. Absolutely no complaints.
As far as the reel goes, it balanced out my 7wt GLoomis Shorestalker nicely. It’s a bit small for an 8 and a bit big for a 5. The click is nice, but not as loud as other Tibors. I had it spooled with a Monic Bonefish taper. From a 10 minute yard casting session, I love this line.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

239flies all the way! Customer service is top notch!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

georgiadrifter said:


> Another vote for The Fish Hawk in Atlanta. I’ve bought two from Gary.👍🏻


That's where I go for hard to find stuff


----------

